# coconut free soap



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

So long shot here I know, but I was wondering if anyone had any experience making soap that did not contain coconut. My son has a butt load of allergies one of which is coconut. And for the life of me I canât find a good cheap soap or shaving cream that I can use without irritating him. I found a recipe to turn a natural handmade soap into shaving cream soap, so I just need the natural soap. All the recipes I find online have coconut oil in them. I am hoping to keep this soap as natural and easy to make as possible. 
Thanks


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

There are a lot of soap recipes out there that do not contain coconut. I, too, am allergic.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Sure you can. Coconut ol adds hardness to the bar and forms a good lather, so a coconut free soap may be softer and may not lather like you're used to, but it will clean just as well. I used to make 100% lard soap at a historical reenactment site. People absolutely loved it and would pay $3 a bar for it.
I think palm and palm kernel oil act similarly to coconut oil, and castor oil helps with lather, but I've never used them. 
If you Google "soap oil properties" you'll get a bunch of sites that will tell you how each oil behaves, then use a soap calculator to create your own recipe.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need to replace the coconut with another fat that is hard at room temperature. As Kyweaver wrote, try to get something with the same properties as coconut.

www.naturalsoapboutique.com has a calculator where you put in your oil and the ounces. Then, it shows you the levels of different ingredients in the oil. If you compare coconut to avocado you find they are very different, but palm kernel is closer.


----------



## CelestielAcres (Sep 16, 2016)

Cold process or hot process? I have lots of recipes that are more "castile" based or olive oil based hot process. The www.thesage.com has a great calculator for making changes to recipes if you just want to swap out the coconut oil from recipes you have already. I have some that are coconut and some that are not. I do all my soap cooking in a crockpot (love the ease of this method).


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

I was thinking hot process. We use olive oil soap for our regular soap and I was wondering if I would be able to modify it slightly to use as a shaving soap. but every shaving site I find says that olive oil has no business in shaving soap. I just tried modifying a lard based soap we had at home using a recipe on wellnessmama. But I was kind of winging it. Its curing right now so I won't know for a few weeks if it works. I took the lard based soap and added some olive oil and some bentonite clay.


----------



## CelestielAcres (Sep 16, 2016)

kdalton324 said:


> I was thinking hot process. We use olive oil soap for our regular soap and I was wondering if I would be able to modify it slightly to use as a shaving soap. but every shaving site I find says that olive oil has no business in shaving soap. I just tried modifying a lard based soap we had at home using a recipe on wellnessmama. But I was kind of winging it. Its curing right now so I won't know for a few weeks if it works. I took the lard based soap and added some olive oil and some bentonite clay.


Let us know how it turns out. I haven't done much looking into shaving soaps. Very interested in how it turns out. I did find a recipe on wellnessmama but haven't tried it yet for my boys.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I would try a recipe similar to this:

Olive oil 40%
Palm Oil 30%
Cocoa Butter 20%
Castor Oil 10%

This is a relatively hard soap and it should lather good. I would add some clay to it for slip.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

If you are not adverse to using animal fats here is another recipe

Beef Tallow 70%
Olive Oil 25%
Castor Oil 5%


----------

